# Bioweaponx Rom



## Tyler108 (Nov 25, 2011)

I've installed the BioWeaponX rom and when it boots up to the Android. It says "Welcome to Droid 3| Touch the Android to begin." So i touch the android and it says "please wait, this may take a few minutes"
5 hours later, it still says that.

How can i get pass this part?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Tyler108 said:


> I've installed the BioWeaponX rom and when it boots up to the Android. It says "Welcome to Droid 3| Touch the Android to begin." So i touch the android and it says "please wait, this may take a few minutes"
> 5 hours later, it still says that.
> 
> How can i get pass this part?


Have you wiped data?


----------



## lotzakritters (Jul 23, 2011)

Tyler108 said:


> I've installed the BioWeaponX rom and when it boots up to the Android. It says "Welcome to Droid 3| Touch the Android to begin." So i touch the android and it says "please wait, this may take a few minutes"
> 5 hours later, it still says that.
> 
> How can i get pass this part?


You have to touch all 4 corners one at a time. Starting from the top left clockwise.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nu2droid (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeh, happened to me too when I tried it. Like he said, start top left and touch each corner... clockwise
That will take you past it. Then just add your google account in the accounts section.


----------



## vbhokiefan (Aug 26, 2011)

This was noted in the OP instructions. The ROM hangs at the "Touch droid to begin" -- it says touch the corners to bypass it.


----------

